# ..and more..



## drizzt (Jun 15, 2007)

Cilnia humeralis L3/4












Oxypilus "Tyson" distinctus











Pseudoharpax virescens virescens L3/4











Tarachodes sp. L5/6


----------



## Kriss (Jun 15, 2007)

I have seen loads of your Pics Drizzt and they are all fantastic.

You seem to be able to capture alot of detail in your photos.

I actually have one of your older pictures as my back groud on my computer I liked it so much.  

I espeacially like the pictures of the _Oxypilus distinctus_. They are a great looking mantid and I hope to keep these myself one day.


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 15, 2007)

You might have answered this question before on another topic, but what kind of camera and lenses are you using? That's some good photography.


----------



## drizzt (Jun 15, 2007)

Heheh i answered that question many times now!

Its not even dslr..

Fuji s9600 with Raynox macro converter and two separate lamps.

Im thinking about Pentax K100D.. or maybe Olympus e400/410...


----------

